# Rescued---Golden in Lima Ohio Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescued---GoldenAngels*

Remie is beautiful.
Yes, definitely email the rescues.

Here is Remie

Remie
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Retriever | Lima, OH | Remie
Allen County Dog Control
Lima, OH
419-228-3700 x 8528


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My parents live in Lima....I just sent them an e-mail to see if they knew anyone looking for a dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, he is a cutie patootie


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's also a 2 month old golden pup at the same shelter. 

I think both have a sure bet of getting adopted or rescued, but please keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Here is the two month old Golden Pup, named Quail, at the same shelter!
Wow!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Lima, OH | QUAIL


QUAIL

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Lima, OH 
Large • Baby • Male 

2 1/2 MOS. AVAILABLE 2-12

More about QUAIL
Pet ID: 11-0156 • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Medium 
QUAIL's Contact Info
Allen County Dog Control, Lima, OH 

•419-228-3700 x 8528
•See more pets from Allen County Dog Control 
•For more information, visit Allen County Dog Control's Web site.




*GoldenAngels: Can you email the rescues for him, too?*


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I called the shelter--this puppy has 2 people waiting to adopt him when he is released.....let's pray they are good people and will love him.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify---Remi--the 10 mo old golden boy is 
available NOW....

the 2 mo old golden puppy has 2 people wanting to adopt him---

I haven't heard back on any emails to the Ohio rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

GoldenAngels

Thanks so much for your updates and for calling the shelter!!!
That is great that the two month old has two people wanting to adopt him.
If you don't hear back from the rescues in a couple of days, it wouldn't hurt to call the shelter to check on Remi or send the rescues a follow-up email, asking if they can let you know if they can help-that you are emlg. rescues for Remi.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

GRRR is working on the 10 month old. We called and left them a message. We would like to take the puppy too, but probably won't happen. We have heard this shelter may have KIV or something going around. Anyone know anything about that? Thanks! Rachel


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is KIV? 

Kennel cough?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Let me know if the 10 mo old golden still needs a home, my daughter lives in Lima and will go pull him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

The only way to find out and best way would be for you to call the shelter and ask about Remi the 10 month old. Would you keep Remi for yourself?


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you Rachel and GRRR for helping Remie !
When I spoke to the shelter they were very helpful..of course..and told me how nice and sweet Remie is..But I am concerned now--what is KIV?


Thank you too Claudia for your help...and your daughter for pulling him....

GRRR is the only rescue I have heard back from so far...hoping and praying things will work out for Remie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenangels*

Hi! Did GRRR say they will take Remie?

KIV-is Kennel Cough-very treatable


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

GRRR said they were calling the shelter on him today---did not say whether they would take him.
glad to know it's kennel cough--thought it could be much worse..it's bad enough but yes..treatable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

So glad that GRRR is calling on him today.
Just to clarify, nobody said he has kennel cough-Rachel heard something that this shelter might have it, so don't worry about that.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, I used the wrong initials, it was supposed to be URI, which is basically a bad upper respiratory infection that is contagious. We just have to be careful because we put them in fosters and we don't want to infect the other dogs. We just went through it with a mom and some pups we got from another shelter and it was the 2nd time it happened from that shelter. Last time six dogs got it from the pups, this time only three, but we hate to go through it. These dogs were vaccinated for bordatella and still got it. Hopefully my volunteer that is working on it will let me know and I will update you. I am in Chicago for work today so I will post when I can. Thank you all for your help and support!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

My understanding is that many rescues Quarantine the dogs they pull from shelters for 7-10 days before bringing them into a foster home.
Perhaps this would help.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

*Great News!*

Just talked to shelter in Lima, Oh

GRRR is pulling Remie tomorrow!!!!!

Our puppy prayers are answered!

Thank you GRRR!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenAngels*

:You_Rock_GoldenAngels

Good Work! Good Job!

You saved Remie's life!

GRRR is a WONDERFUL RESCUE-God Bless them-so VERY HAPPY FOR REMIE!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Rachel
> 
> My understanding is that many rescues Quarantine the dogs they pull from shelters for 7-10 days before bringing them into a foster home.
> Perhaps this would help.


Problem is we don't have any place to do that. We operate soley on fosters. Our previous President boarded dogs and we are very deep in debt due to that so we are not boarding anymore, plus none of our boarders will take a possible kennel cough dog anyway. Maybe someday we will have a building :crossfing


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

I am looking forward to meeting him tomorrow! We are having an adoption event in Toledo, hopefully he will find a forever home! I was also able to pick up a girl in Gary, IN on my way home from Chicago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Give us an update when you meet him!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Remi came in to our program today. The reason no other rescues took him is that it is evident when you see him he definitely has chow in him. He has a great personality though! What a sweet boy, definitely golden in temperament. Had to go to boarding tonight because he is intact and the only foster he could go to just had a female that we just got in that went into heat. As any rescue, we are in the red with our money and would be grateful for anyone who may want to help sponsor Remi since we will be charging a reduced fee for his adoption due to him being a mix. We paid a $40 pull fee for him, updated his shots and need to schedule a neuter, and will have to pay for boarding this week until the girl is moved to another foster. If anyone is willing to put some money toward sponsoring him, we would appreciate it and your name will go up on our website as a sponser. If you are interested, please send me a message or email ([email protected]) and I will give you an address to mail it to. Hope it's not tacky to ask 

Thanks all! I will keep you posted to his progress and hopefully quick placement.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Bless you Rachel!
Such wonderful news about Remie!
Absolutely I will help sponsor this handsome boy!

I'll email you today!
Thank you so much!

Karen
goldenangels


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel: Thank you for the update on sweet Remi!
Do you live in Michigan or are you in Ohio?

GoldenAngels: Thank you for saying you will help sponsor Remi!!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Rachel: Thank you for the update on sweet Remi!
> Do you live in Michigan or are you in Ohio?
> 
> GoldenAngels: Thank you for saying you will help sponsor Remi!!


I live in Michigan. The Founder was from Toledo area so that is where the rescue address is. We service Michigan, Indiana and Ohio, occasionally Illinois too. Large portion of scooters in NW Ohio and East Michigan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Do you guys do Kansas too?
See Butterscotch her in Golden Ret. Cases.
She is in a shelter in Chanute, KS.
here is her link:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-butterscotch-adoptable-puppy-chanute-ks.html


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Karen,

No, we try to stick to MI, IN & OH. We just got a boy and a girl from Mercer County today, they will be coming up this week. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Thank you for posting these two! I was just going to post them and I did already email the OH rescues-oops.

Let me give them their own post here and tell everyone you guys have them in case anyone can adopt!!


----------

